# Drehmomentensteller für Gleichstrommotor gesucht



## Buh (25 Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Es soll das Drehmoment einer Aufwickelmaschine gestellt werden, um eine konstante Aufwickelspannung zu erreichen. Bei dem Antrieb handelt es sich um einen 12VDC / 6W Motor.

Nun meine Frage, kennt jemand ein Gerät mit dem sich der Motorstrom und damit das Drehmoment über einen 0...10V Eingang steuern lässt, oder kann man eventuell einen Drehzahlsteller entsprechend beschalten.

Gruß Buh


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
was hast du für ein Getriebe hinter deinem Motor ?
Wenn die Übersetzung anders ist als 1:1 dann hätte ich mit der Strom-Geschichte meine Bedenken ... Es gibt aber Drehmoment-Sensoren (z.B. von Fa. Burster)


----------



## Per (25 Juli 2007)

*Seroverstärker*

Hallo,
ich würde es mal mit einen kleinen Servoverstärker für bürstenlose und
bürstenbehaftete DC-Motoren versuchen. 
Link: http://www.e-motion-controls.com/index.php?sprache=deutsch&datei=servoverstarker.php

Habe wohl noch nicht eine Drehmomentenregelung mit den Verstärkern ausprobiert. Aber sonnst sind die voll in Ordnung .

Gruß per


----------



## kiestumpe (25 Juli 2007)

Buh schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

wer legt das Moment fest? Besteht dann nicht die Gefahr, dass der Antrieb "durchgeht"?
Warum macht man da nicht eine Vorgabe für die Dreahzahl, wie bei einem Haspelantrieb?
(nur mal so ein paar Gedanken hierzu)

hth


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Juli 2007)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer legt das Moment fest? Besteht dann nicht die Gefahr, dass der Antrieb "durchgeht"?
> Warum macht man da nicht eine Vorgabe für die Dreahzahl, wie bei einem Haspelantrieb?
> ...


 
Sehe ich übrigens genau so. Und die Drehzahlsteuerung Wickel-Durchmesser-abhängig ...


----------



## Buh (27 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

erstmal danke für die Antworten.

Das notwendige Drehmoment wird über die aufgewickelte Bandlänge und den damit steigenden Wickeldurchmesser errechnet. Die Wickelgeschwindigkeit wird durch einen vorher positionierten Asynchronmotor vorgegeben. Der Gleichstrommotor soll den Wickel nur mit einer konstanten (mechan.) Spannung aufwickeln. Ein durchgehen des Motors halte ich für nicht möglich, da dieser kein Reihenschlußverhalten besitzt und die mech. Reibung im Getriebe und Wickel ausreichend groß ist.

Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen einem Spannungsregler mit LM-317T zu einer einstellbaren Konstantstromquelle umzubauen. Über das Ergebnis werde ich dann informieren.

Gruß Buh


----------

